
Bali and COVID19 – an involuntary experiment in epidemiology and immunology - mistermann
https://medium.com/@dominik.vanyi/bali-covid19-an-involuntary-experiment-in-epidemiology-immunology-a62485ce5924
======
elmerfud
I talk to many people in Bali on a daily basis and I don't agree with any of
the armchair virology in this post. Certainly the actions taken by the
government there do not support the assessment either. Starting April 24 to
July 1 they are prohibiting travel outside the city (Denpasar).

I don't think what you have is an island of super healthy people and
Americans/Europeans lands of weak people. What you have is an island of people
who do not flood their doctors and hospitals (of which not many exist an no
where near Western standards) for sickness. Those that are bad enough to go
there's lack of testing and therefore a small amount of confirmed cases.

In America and Europe you have a population trained to engage healthcare
services early and often. Almost as if we're nations of hypochondriacs.
Healthcare services also always assume the worst case as well. Any respiratory
distress is assumed covid19 until proven otherwise. With the known false
negatives in the test it's still assumed covid19 based on symptoms.
Unattributed respiratory issues at time of death are being flagged as covid19
related by order of the CDC.

What you're seeing a culture difference in both the people and governments. My
friends son in Bali was experiencing respiratory issues and was taken to the
hospital. Was put on breathing assistance but no test was done. They were
released and it was listed as not covid19 but all the symptoms were there. In
America or Europe it would have been classified different.

